# DDoS attack, pictures ,down time etc.



## sunni (Feb 24, 2017)

I finally have a moment from this crazy hectic show down to let you all know finally what has happened, happening etc
due to my personal life and downtime times it was harder than expected to get word out

Our network received a DDos attack, which you are all aware of
we were not the subject of the attack as several other places are on this network.

during this attack we had a hardware failure/ malfunction because of this pictures broke, and currently are unable for uploading

while trying to fix said photos we took the website offline, which resulted in the secondary downtime, if you were a "lucky one" we were up for about an hour or so on on Tuesday
during which the forum was reset to feb 2016 , so we had to pull the website down again 

Than our owner had a personal business matter outside of rollitup which cased him to have to do other work not in the same location as our rollitup area

in addition to that the reason this took so long is because from the get go of the ddos attack our website manager who fixes our website has been in critical condition in the hospital due to an illness.

Hes the only person who fixes our website, trying to find someone else to handle Rollitup is hard due to the nature of our website, our website guy is a trusted source and friend 

Please give him your well wishes.

I do not have an eta on photo fixing at this time.
Thanks all the best


----------



## vostok (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank You

for all your hard Work 

Sunni!


----------



## genuity (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks for all the guys/gals behind the scenes...


----------



## Drowning-Man (Feb 24, 2017)

Thank you sunni wish him well


----------



## Bareback (Feb 24, 2017)

Well wishes and glad to see you back up.


----------



## OldMedUser (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks for the update Sunni and best wishes for the webmaster's speedy recovery.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Feb 24, 2017)

jesus what a shit storm.....that sucks  hope all ends up well


----------



## sunni (Feb 24, 2017)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> jesus what a shit storm.....that sucks  hope all ends up well


Yup a huge shit storm really one thing after another jeesh !


----------



## zoic (Feb 24, 2017)

I fix computers. I know those jobs that start out simple and suddenly cascade into a full blown nightmare. A string of you need to do this before you do that (<== not string theory). I hope your tech makes a full recovery, it sucks when illness holds you down.

P.S. Thanks for the candid report of the whole sorted affair.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks for the update.

Shit happens.


----------



## Wicked0ne (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm so glad you guys are back! I'm new to growing and almost every issue I ran into had been discussed on RIU. Thankfully I was able to pull some of that data from archived snapshots! 

I hope the web admin gets better!


----------



## blowingupjake (Feb 24, 2017)

I hope your friend makes a triumphant recovery! 

People over weed sites.


----------



## algebraist (Feb 25, 2017)

Well, I've been waiting for someone else to say it, and it seems nobody will, so I guess it's me.

Before I do, I'll say it again -- I love this site. It's far and away the best of its kind, and what I say here is motivated only by wanting to see it keep on keeping on... And @sunni, please don't take this as a criticism -- I get it, you're just the messenger. Thanks for what you're doing.

_It all comes down to two guys?_ That's insane. (There, I said it.) Look, I wish them both the best, but let's face it, like it or not none of us is going to be here indefinitely. When something happens to one or both of these two guys, what happens to the site? My guess is that we've been getting a preview of the answer: It's done. 

Which is a real tragedy. There's more than a decade of great information on this site. The members will eventually all relocate elsewhere, but that information will all be gone. 

Also: While marijuana might still be illegal most places, _talking about it isn't_. At least not yet, in the US. This is a _completely legitimate_ website. It should be hosted by a professional web hosting service, run by a company, where if someone is sick, someone else does the job.

Finally, clearly the owner doesn't see it that way. Which I think bodes ill for those of us who love the site. Probably it won't amount to anything, but in case it might I'll propose this idea, which I hope will be passed on to the owner: Why not sell? Successful websites are worth money, and there are people who would be happy to buy the site and run it professionally.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## sunni (Feb 25, 2017)

algebraist said:


> Well, I've been waiting for someone else to say it, and it seems nobody will, so I guess it's me.
> 
> Before I do, I'll say it again -- I love this site. It's far and away the best of its kind, and what I say here is motivated only by wanting to see it keep on keeping on... And @sunni, please don't take this as a criticism -- I get it, you're just the messenger. Thanks for what you're doing.
> 
> ...


it is run by a professional company, people get sick it happens
were not selling our website. thanks for the opinion though


----------



## OldMedUser (Feb 25, 2017)

The old MedPot forums died right after the owner did as he never established a chain of command. RIP Marc!


----------



## ttystikk (Feb 25, 2017)

sunni said:


> it is run by a professional company, people get sick it happens
> were not selling our website. thanks for the opinion though


To which I'll add my own, again meant in the greatest respect;

The events of the last few weeks have made it clear that whatever procedures were in place in the past weren't enough to prevent a prolonged outage.

Rollitup has changed in the 6 years I've been here. While it was once just a hang out, now it's a fully supported social platform with paid advertising and people actively managing their careers here. You ARE a cultural touchstone oriented forum. This is an extremely valuable property at this time in our history, and deeper care should be taken to protect that value.

I think that motive and opportunity can come together to fuel an even better online experience with better uptime. No one is disputing that a ten day outage is all but unacceptable today, that's honest and I'm not asking for redress.

On the other hand, what I want to point out is that now more than ever, the site's return on the investment in better uptime will be well worth it in terms of growing its value to connect people in this dynamically growing industry and lifestyle.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 5, 2017)

sunni said:


> I finally have a moment from this crazy hectic show down to let you all know finally what has happened, happening etc
> due to my personal life and downtime times it was harder than expected to get word out
> 
> Our network received a DDos attack, which you are all aware of
> ...


 So they have access all our photos?


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> So they have access all our photos?


Who?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 5, 2017)

sunni said:


> Who?


Uh ddos How can I remove my account


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 5, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Uh ddos How can I remove my account


You must not know what this means.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Mar 5, 2017)

I assume not. But don't like members making false aqucisation about me either. Of being fed etc. I just assume my post be all deleted


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 5, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> I assume not. But don't like members making false aqucisation about me either. Of being fed etc. I just assume my post be all deleted


If you posted pics on this site, they're publicly available by definition. So when you posted them, THAT'S when you let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2017)

Pig4buzz said:


> Uh ddos How can I remove my account


You don't and ddos doesn't have any of your info except what you've put out


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 5, 2017)

DDoS; Distributed Denial of Service attack; when a hostile actor gains control of hundreds or even thousands of computers and directs them all to flood a given website in an attempt to make it crash.

This has NOTHING to do with stealing data; which makes no sense because there's nothing but public data on a public forum anyway.


----------



## sunni (Mar 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> DDoS; Distributed Denial of Service attack; when a hostile actor gains control of hundreds or even thousands of computers and directs them am to flood a given website in an attempt to make it crash.
> 
> This has NOTHING to do with stealing data; which makes no sense because there's nothing but public data on a public forum anyway.


Ya I just deleted like a few posts from some thread where they said instagram was safer to post their photos 
I almost eye rolled my eyes so hard they got stuck that way


----------



## zoic (Mar 5, 2017)

Mr. buzz. DDOS is a Distributed denial of Service. The attack floods the website with many oversized data packets from computers that have been compromised. This causes the traffic flow to the website to become jammed up, hence we cannot get it to load. In layman's terms.


----------



## zoic (Mar 5, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> DDoS; Distributed Denial of Service attack; when a hostile actor gains control of hundreds or even thousands of computers and directs them am to flood a given website in an attempt to make it crash.
> 
> This has NOTHING to do with stealing data; which makes no sense because there's nothing but public data on a public forum anyway.


Hah! You beat me to it, LOL.


----------



## ttystikk (Mar 5, 2017)

sunni said:


> Ya I just deleted like a few posts from some thread where they said instagram was safer to post their photos
> I almost eye rolled my eyes so hard they got stuck that way


LMAO! I know, right?

That's almost as precious as valuing Snapchat at $30 BILLION, even though they've never turned a dime in profit and in fact LOST $500 MILLION just last year!

Amazon they aren't, lol


----------



## Drowning-Man (Mar 10, 2017)

ttystikk said:


> If you posted pics on this site, they're publicly available by definition. So when you posted them, THAT'S when you let the cat out of the bag.


Have you ever googled yer RIU screen name? I did a while back and I was all over Google but I just did a search and it's some rock band and poetry about drowning people huh


----------

